# SR20VE in a 92 Sentra SE-R?



## RabidRaccoon (Apr 4, 2005)

I just had some thoughts on ways to improve my Sentra's performance, and one of my ideas was to drop in the SR20VE engine in place of my SR20DE. I've never seen the VE before, and I was wondering if it will drop directly in to the B13 Sentra SE-R (92). 

My other question is this: what makes the 93/94 SE-R so much faster than the 92? 
if you go to http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html you will find its 0-60 time as well as its 1/4 mile time. They are as follows, according to that website:

[Year Make Model - 0-60 - 1/4 mi]
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R - 8.1 - 16.2
1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R - 7.6 - 15.8
1994 Nissan Sentra SE-R - 7.4 - 15.8

What's different? Is it the gear ratio? Do they have wider tires? Is the intake manifold a little different? Did they retune the ECU in the later years? 


Thanks!
Rick


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> What's different? Is it the gear ratio?


No.


> Do they have wider tires?


No


> Is the intake manifold a little different?


Yes


> Did they retune the ECU in the later years?


Yes.

That said, it was probably driver experience and ambient conditions that caused the large differences.


----------



## RabidRaccoon (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. How is the manifold different? Is there anything else that's different on the 93/94 SE-Rs that would also help make the difference? 


Thanks again!


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

The 94 SE-R's received the lowport motor. The intake manifold is different because from 94 and up the injectors we below the manifold. They say the newer manifold flowed a little better then the highport.


----------

